# Chat room tonight...



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi ladies and jelly spoons. 

If anyone fancies a chat, the chat room is empty at the moment so could just be adopters for a change!

Would be nice not to have to explain what SW, LO or FF stand for!  

J

xx


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

JessP - I like the idea of the adoption chat room - I'm not able to get on there now, but perhaps we could nominate a specific time / day like groups on ******* do?

Happy to participate x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

At the moment the admins seems to be playing with the chat room so you can't add a room! Only the welcome room.... Once it's working again we'll have to sort out something properly


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

It won't let me in 😢😢


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Keep trying AD... Unless your using a mobile device in which case I think they've switched off their mobile access!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Adoption dreams I can't get in on my phone only the laptop a few find that x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Ouch that's rubbish 😢 I've tried on my iPad and iPhone x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

We can just chat on here lol


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Yay! How are you all tonight? X


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Not too bad. A little annoyed. We were meant to have a meeting about our link to a LO with FF/SWs etc. But due to a major road being closed it has been postponed until Wednesday!

how are you?


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in the chatroom but no one else is?


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh Jes that's so disappointing - u must have been upset. Hopefully Wed will fly in. I'm ok, counting down the days until home study starts lol x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't get in Handstitchedmum 😢


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

It will go quickly AD! We started our journey 18 months ago. Can't believe that there's a good chance we'll have LO home in 6 weeks as long as everything goes the way the SW wants!


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

So exciting for you. I really hope all goes well. Are u allowed to say gender and age? X


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Little blue. Will be a year old when he comes home hopefully.


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Amazing! The hairs on the back of my neck just stood up!!


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

We were caught by a curve ball. SW told us about the link literally minutes after being approved. Really hoping all goes to plan, especially as LO has the same name as my Grandad... I burst into tears in the middle of the civic centre lol.


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh gosh I've just welled up big time!!! That's fate hun x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

We're trying not too get too attached... We've not actually seen his picture yet so that helps.. I can't believe that a week ago I was worrying we'd get a no at panel. lol.


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Hahaha what a difference a week can make. This is such an emotional roller coaster - I thought IVf was exhausting but this is a whole new ball game. My mind never seems to rest x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

I think that's where I've had the advantage... Never TTC (explained infertility!)...

We've come at it fresh


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

It's exhausting!! Lol. Just heading to bed hun but I will be back on tomorrow xx


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi! 

So the chat rooms seem to be working again.... Would anyone be interested in an adoption chat from 8pm?


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry I missed this. I was out last night. I will be around tonight though xx


----------

